# Laparoscopy with excision of lt.ovarian dermoid



## cynthiaj54 (May 4, 2009)

I'm trying to help code this and I can't seem to find a correct code.  58925 is not laparoscopic and none of the laparoscopic codes seem to fit.
Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 5, 2009)

look at 58662


----------



## rkennedy (May 5, 2009)

I would also use 58662


----------



## cynthiaj54 (May 5, 2009)

Bless you!!


----------



## cynthiaj54 (May 5, 2009)

It was excised and removed, not destroyed.  Do you feel that this still fits?
Thanks


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (May 5, 2009)

I would still use 58662 because CPT code states Fulguration or Excision *by any method*- Trocars deliver surgical instruments (scissors, electrocautery tools, etc.)


----------



## cynthiaj54 (May 5, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your help.


----------

